
Complexity Is Bad (2017) - tablet
https://thezvi.wordpress.com/2017/07/25/complexity-is-bad/
======
anon1m0us
I don't think complexity is _bad_ , it's just _harder_. "Bad" is a judgement,
but complexity is just a description of nature.

This reminds me of an article I found recently while trying to explain to a
business analyst that the problems we are solving aren't simple.
[https://noop.nl/2008/08/simple-vs-complicated-vs-complex-
vs-...](https://noop.nl/2008/08/simple-vs-complicated-vs-complex-vs-
chaotic.html)

I think what _is_ bad is confusing complex and complicated things for simple
things. If you think a problem is simple, when it is complex or complicated,
then you'll expect the solution _sooner_ and you won't think deeply about all
the ramifications of the solution. You'll avoid breaking the complexity down
into simple parts.

By their nature, complex things are unpredictable. Things that behave
unpredictably are complex. It doesn't make them bad, just means they need more
attention and thought to understand -- and sometimes _accept_.

Another good resource I just discovered is the Cynefin framework that breaks
it down further:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cynefin_framework](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cynefin_framework)

> obvious, complicated, complex, chaotic, and disorder

~~~
kamikaz1k
Indeed I believe you are more correct, and I think the author agrees with you.
But saying it is harder isn't a useful direction, I think because complex
things usually _feel_ harder.

> complexity lets you do more complex things, have whatever you are building
> or rules you are making achieve more complex outcomes, and to better
> understand and explain things that are complex, which is most things.
> Complexity is highly useful.

Anyway, I liked the values the author shared. That is values to consider when
designing a complex system: Resonance, Chunking, Ramping, Hiding, Emergent.
They actually sound like a good way to organize presentations.

